# Third Party Speedlights



## Ballistics (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a YongNuo 467 and for $45 it is a great flash. I use it for OC lighting but it's not very powerful. I plan on adding a 3rd flash and was looking into the 
more powerful YN560II. Anyone have experience with this flash? For $70 I figured it was worth it. 
Anyone have any other suggestions of OC manual flash?


----------



## Ballistics (Jun 14, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## bhop (Jun 14, 2012)

If you're just planning to use it in manual mode, then the Vivitar 285HV is a bargain. 
Amazon.com: Vivitar 285HV Auto Professional Flash: Camera & Photo

review
http://www.popphoto.com/gear/2008/12/vivitar-285hv-review


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 14, 2012)

I like the vivitar 285 butttttttt I prefer my sb28. Strong, not big, pc port. KEH has them bargain grade for the $70 range. Their bargain grade is pretty darn good.


----------



## bhop (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah, that's another good option for sure.


----------



## Ballistics (Jun 14, 2012)

The yn560II has about a GN of 
150


----------



## tirediron (Jun 14, 2012)

*Moving to the Lighting Forum.*


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 15, 2012)

SB28 is a really good flash.

If you'd like a little more power (guide # 45 meters) then a used Metz 45 would be a good choice -or a 60 if you want even more.


----------



## KmH (Jun 15, 2012)

The Vivitar 285HV has a semi-auto functionality that is independent of which ever camera it is used with, either on or off the hot shoe.

The Yongnuo flash units don't deliver as much light as their GN numbers indicate. The Yongnuo flash units are inexpensive but calling them great flash units is a real stretch.


----------



## JClishe (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a couple of LumoPro LP160's that I've been pleased with.


----------



## Ballistics (Jun 15, 2012)

KmH said:


> The Vivitar 285HV has a semi-auto functionality that is independent of which ever camera it is used with, either on or off the hot shoe.
> 
> The Yongnuo flash units don't deliver as much light as their GN numbers indicate. The Yongnuo flash units are inexpensive but calling them great flash units is a real stretch.



From anecdotes of amazon reviews, I had read people testing a GN of 144. It's a stretch to you maybe, but value is subjective. I believe that for the $45 that I paid, the YN467 is pretty great considering the cost/quality ratio. Is my SB700 better? Definitely. But I could buy 7 467s before I bought 1 SB700. To me that's pretty great. It's not very strong, but it's also a $45 flash.


----------



## Ballistics (Jun 15, 2012)

JClishe said:


> I have a couple of LumoPro LP160's that I've been pleased with.



I was initially going to go for the LP160, but it's $150.


----------



## Ballistics (Jun 15, 2012)

Mike_E said:


> SB28 is a really good flash.
> 
> If you'd like a little more power (guide # 45 meters) then a used Metz 45 would be a good choice -or a 60 if you want even more.



Too big for my tastes.


----------



## morganza (Jun 17, 2012)

bhop said:


> If you're just planning to use it in manual mode, then the Vivitar 285HV is a bargain.
> Amazon.com: Vivitar 285HV Auto Professional Flash: Camera & Photo
> 
> review
> Vivitar 285HV Review | Popular Photography



Oh, that's nice. Thanks!


----------



## BXPhoto (Jun 18, 2012)

The yn-560's have been very reliable for me as extra OCF flashes. Over 2 years now with heavy use when full size strobes are too much to carry on location.


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 18, 2012)

I really love my Metz Mecablitz AF50.  But it sounds like a little bit more than you're really after.  Amazon.com: Metz 50 AF-1 MZ 50314N Digital Flash for Nikon Cameras: Camera & Photo


----------



## user3977 (Jul 5, 2012)

i know this post is a little old but I'm wondering if anyone can tell if the yn-560s have the af assist like the canon line.


----------



## BXPhoto (Jul 8, 2012)

None of the YN non ttl flashes have an AF assist lamp. The YN-468 and the 565 have the AF assist lamps for a little bit more coin. And TTL too. If its stricly for OCF than dont pay the extra, but if you plan on using it on camera, TTL and an AF Assist lamp will probably come in real handy.


----------



## ZapoTeX (Jul 8, 2012)

I have 2 Metz AF-50's and love them. Very consistent in both power and light temperature. They integrate perfectly with Nikon CLS. I'm experimenting with OC lighting without triggers and having a lot of fun.

A bit more expensive than Yongnuo though (but I saved money on triggers). Even outdoor, I never had problems triggering them with my D90's commander (I never used them in direct sunlight though).

Ciao!


----------

